# 99307-99318 ?????



## SScoder (May 29, 2008)

I am looking for Medicare regulations and billing guidlines for codes 99307-99318 , *specific to the Primary care physician*, and the Medical necessity portion .  I have searched the CMS and Palmetto web sites and find only those regulations/guidlines for the acutal facility.  I need to show my physician written guidlines for correct coding!!  Any help will be appreciated.. thank you!


----------



## heatherwinters (May 30, 2008)

*99307-99318*

See if this helps

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/downloads/R1489CP.pdf


----------



## SScoder (May 31, 2008)

Great!!  Thank you !!


----------

